# Salsa Casseroll ride report



## Dave Hickey

I just got back from a 40 mile shakedown cruise on my new Salsa Casseroll... Sweet bike.....This one is a keeper

I took advantage of the $280 sale at Jenson USA. The frameset arrived Friday night and I built her up last night. 

I'm running 38c tires on IRO fixed/single speed wheels. Even with the huge tires, I'm able to run long reach brakes.


The saddle/bar tape and seat pack all all Brooks honey...

I tried to keep the Salsa theme going during my ride today...

Here come some pictures...


----------



## Dave Hickey

A few more


----------



## Dave Hickey

A couple of close up shots of the build


----------



## FlynG

Muy caliente!!

For some reason, 38c just sounds good to me :lol: 

I bet they roll nice over the bricks in cowtown.

Flyn G


----------



## stinkydub

*I'm Hungry!*

Really nice build and you got a great deal on the frame. The bike looks at home in front of the taquerias. I'm itch'n to pull the trigger on one myself...


----------



## dead flag blues

Very sweet build. Out of curiousity, how much does it weigh?


----------



## stinkydub

*I pulled the trigger*

Ok,
i couldn't resist, i just ordered one from Jensen (62 cm). :thumbsup: This will be my first build so I'm sure I'll be requesting input on from some of you more seasoned builders. Still need to decide if I'm going to go SS or full on commuter. 
Stinky


----------



## Dave Hickey

I haven't weighed it but it isn't as much as you think. It's probably around 20lbs.. If I was running lightweight 23c tires and tubes, it would be much less...


----------



## Dave Hickey

Cool...Feel free to PM me with questions..... It's a great first project....


----------



## bigman

Love the build - the red cable housings are stylin!
Waht type of stem, bars and seatpost?


----------



## ChuckUni

:thumbsup: :8:

That's awesome....


----------



## Dave Hickey

Stem is a Nitto, bars are Soma Sparrow, seat post is an old SR


----------



## matanza

The color combination is great. The bar tape and saddle really set the frame color off.


----------



## terry b

Boy I wish I had acted faster - none left in my size.

That is one fine looking bicycle Mr. Hickey.


----------



## tarwheel2

Looks great. I would have pulled the trigger on a Casseroll immediately if Jenson had one in my size. It's probably good they didn't however, as I would have had a hard time justifying another bike to my wife.


----------



## MB1

Looks warm.

You are wearing shorts and short sleeves aren't you.

Bastid!

MB1
All bundled up.


----------



## bigrider

Nice bike. You are going all earth toney on us. No red your yellow on this bike. Cept the brake line you are using up.

Do you like that style handlebar?


----------



## skulls

*nice ride.....*

Mine (57/60), also bought on sale, is in the mail. I'm loving that Brooks saddle --- alas, its out of my price range. Nice wheels too. Mine's gonna be a geary triple with DT shifters and fenders. Do you know if you have to use long reach brakes? I'm guessing you do....


----------



## superjohnny

I've been wanting one of these sooo badly since I first saw them and the way you've built this one up looks lovely. Much better than the Trek, if you don't mind me saying so.


----------



## nate

bigman said:


> Love the build - the red cable housings are stylin!


I agree and they make me want some licorice.


----------



## endure26

Do you think the frame/fork is durable enough for cyclocross? Does it have enough clearance for some 35c tires and a little mud? I'm really liking this bike with a set of Paul New Racer brakes for a SS 'crosser. 

Jenson doesn't have any in my size (Salsa 55cm) but it looks sweet enough I'd pay the full price (especially the mustard color). I'm on a 55cm Salsa Chilli Con Crosso for cyclocross this year and I'm really like the fit and ride of the frame.


----------



## unclefuzzy_ss

Endure26 - that sounds like pretty sweet set up. There's plenty of room for 35's and a bit 'o mud. The racers would be a nice fit too! I should try to talk the wife into letting me get one too...That's damned near wholesale cost...


----------



## Henry Chinaski

Nice! I can't believe I missed that deal. Would have just bought new brake calipers and swapped everything over from my Cross Check.


----------



## pedalruns

Wow, that is sure pretty... how many bikes do you have? 

hmm, I've been thinking of a cross bike..


----------



## endure26

Jenson only has really small sizes left, so if you're like me and didn't act fast enough they're pretty much gone.

However, the 2008 version is available in a* mustard* color as a SS/fixed complete.

One of my favorites from cyclofiend.com below.

.


----------



## dclements0

I'd love a cross bike. Just out of curiosity, what are the main differences between cross and a road bike. I have a Trek 1500 and have been thinking of putting some cross tires on it for better winter travel. This would only create a problem where I would want to start doing cross races with it. Will it hold up.


----------



## jh_on_the_cape

Henry Chinaski said:


> Nice! I can't believe I missed that deal. Would have just bought new brake calipers and swapped everything over from my Cross Check.


me too. I still wonder what the difference would be in ride...


----------



## weltyed

glad someone acted on the jenson sale. if i hadnt pulle dthe trigger on a la raza i know i would have gone with this.

looks SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET

where did you get the colored brake housing?


----------



## Dave Hickey

weltyed said:


> glad someone acted on the jenson sale. if i hadnt pulle dthe trigger on a la raza i know i would have gone with this.
> 
> looks SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET
> 
> where did you get the colored brake housing?



Thanks, I can't remember where I got the housing. It's either BMX housing from an LBS or a got it from Loosescrews.com.....I have a bunch of different colored housings....


----------



## bigman

My Casseroll showed up on time - just pressed on the silver Cane Creek headset ( also on sale at Jensen for onbly 30 bucks, my LBS raves about these and uses them on his mountain bikes) and ordered some Nitto Moustache bars, 17 tooth rear cog, and a Surly 48 tooth front ring. Looks like I am going mimic Mr. Hickey's build only a bit narrower tire.- Phil Wood flip flop rear hub laced to silver open pros, Pasella Tour Guard 28 tires, Cane Creek levers, Brooks B17 in honey, Dura Ace seatpost.

Need to decide on levers, fenders, and tape. Think I will also add a rear rack.

Should be fun, havbe the feeling this rig will go through a couple of different builds.


----------



## alpka

Hey, how do you like the IRO wheels?


----------



## meat tooth paste

Sweet looking Caserolls.


----------



## kneejerk

What size frame is your's Dave Hickey?

I'm guessing it's the 49cm (52cm traditional)?........ or is it the 47cm?


----------



## FatTireFred

Dave Hickey said:


> Stem is a Nitto, bars are Soma Sparrow, seat post is an old SR



I saw those bars in the bike biz last month... they were upside down (right side up per logo), looked like cruiser bars and I flipped 'em over and thought, "hmmm, could make cool FG bars"... thought about it a good while. too bad the clamp diameter is 25.4


----------



## endure26

Pics please?


----------



## carbon13

nice ride Dave 
ps how many fixies do you have?


----------



## Qstick333

Dave - 

You rule! I was going to post a few questions about this bike and noticed your post. I will probably pm you with a few questions......

Zach


----------



## superjohnny

Lots of questions for poor Dave. One from me 2  What brand brake calipers are you using? Thanks again!


----------



## Dave Hickey

The brakes are unbadged long reach units from chucksbikes.com.. I'm not sure if he still has them.. They look like Tetkros


----------



## bigman

*Thanks Dave*

Mr. Hickey's rendition of the Casseroll was my inspiration for this build.
D'ace cranks, w a 48T salsa ring, 17T Phil fixed cog, 16T White Industries single speed cog.
Nitto bars and stem, D'ace seatpost with a B17. ultegra long reach brakes with Cane Creek levers. Pasella TG 28's, Bontrager fenders and rack.
Rides very well, not much use yet just a couple of commutes. Nice and quiet, brakes work great and the levers are suprisingly comfortable in this position.

Comments always appreciated.


----------



## endure26

Very nice. Great builds. I am loving this bike the more I see of it.


----------



## Dave Hickey

bigman said:


> Mr. Hickey's rendition of the Casseroll was my inspiration for this build.
> D'ace cranks, w a 48T salsa ring, 17T Phil fixed cog, 16T White Industries single speed cog.
> Nitto bars and stem, D'ace seatpost with a B17. ultegra long reach brakes with Cane Creek levers. Pasella TG 28's, Bontrager fenders and rack.
> Rides very well, not much use yet just a couple of commutes. Nice and quiet, brakes work great and the levers are suprisingly comfortable in this position.
> 
> Comments always appreciated.



Wow...That really turned out sweet...

Question, You're using DA cranks with the ring on the outside position and you don't have chainline issues?


----------



## bigman

*Nope*

Have only ridden single speed for about 20 miles - and fixed for like a minute - but so far everything appears solid - and pretty quiet. 
The only thing I would change(so far) is the tire width to 30 from 28, these pasella's do not appear to be to much beefier than Pro Race 25's - not sure if the fenders would work with 30's though, plenty of clearance towards the seattube, but tight at the brake bridge.
BTW these Bontrager fenders are pretty nice and have the breakaway feature, also pretty inexpensive around 30 bucks for the pair.


----------



## bigman

OK snuck in a ride this PM - about 20 miles fixed in mid 30's with a bit of wind- very nice and quiet - no chain line issues whatsoever. Still tweaking my position a bit but this rig will see more use than the occasional commute I had built her for.


----------



## carbon13

l have been thinking about turning my old chinelli into single, but the rear drop outs are near vertical. Is there a way get the chain to tension properly.
Also have a set of 36 hole campy track record hubs, can l put a free wheel on the track thread.
PS what bars are they, and what is the break set up.
Any help would be nice.


----------



## Thommy

You can try a half link to get better tension on your chain once you've gotten everything close (freewheel and chainring combo). I use a Surly Singleator which helps me out on my vertical drops. I have the Singleator pulley pushing up underneath the chain for better tension. I can't answer the track hub question, maybe someone else on the board will fill in the blank. Please check out Sheldon Brown (of Harris Cyclery) for more info on single speed conversions and www.oldskooltrack.com for their info on conversions. If that still isn't enough you have to look at www.fixedgeargallery.com, there is a fellow there who has step by step info via videos you can watch for free. Good luck.


----------



## commutenow

Those of you using a WI freewheel on your Casserolls do they make noise when you coast?


----------

